# Can Perlico take money from bank with out notification?



## PCLARKE (26 Sep 2007)

I have recently changed back to Eircom from Perlico, my querie is can Perlico take a sum of money out of my bank account that they didn't bill me for? Normally they would send the bill out then take the money out some days later this time they took the money out with out sending a bill and I still haven't recieved the bill yet. Having made an enquiry as to what they took the money out for as we are no longer with their company they say it I was being charged as I broke a  12 month contract with them. I didn't know anything about there being a contract. Is it legal for them to do that? I am annoyed that I didn't cancel the direct debit with my bank.

Thanks
P.


----------



## Wing&Prayer (26 Sep 2007)

The 12 month contract is correct! I am with Perlico currently and also have BBand with them. I know it is a cliche  - something about small print...we also had to read it!
While with Perlico we 'switched' banks - assuming that, as promised, our new bank would ensure all direct debit arrangements would follow to the new account, Perlicos DD didn't (along with others) and they cut us off - no letter or phonecall of warning. I 'read the riot act' and while they said it would take two weeks to reconnect, it was done the following morning! I think that while the rates and service are competitive they really need to brush up on customer relations and, forgive the pun, customer communications.


----------



## Marcecie (27 Sep 2007)

Wing&Prayer said:


> The 12 month contract is correct! I am with Perlico currently and also have BBand with them. I know it is a cliche  - something about small print...we also had to read it!
> While with Perlico we 'switched' banks - assuming that, as promised, our new bank would ensure all direct debit arrangements would follow to the new account, Perlicos DD didn't (along with others) and they cut us off - no letter or phonecall of warning. I 'read the riot act' and while they said it would take two weeks to reconnect, it was done the following morning! I think that while the rates and service are competitive they really need to brush up on customer relations and, forgive the pun, customer communications.



I am with Perlico and contacted them last week about changing my internet usage. They do not have the package I require so I asked if I change to another company how much notice did they require I was told I can change anytime after I notify them by phone/email so am confused now. When I changed from UTV to Perlico I did it without notice and ended up paying line rental to both.


----------



## dicey_reilly (2 Oct 2007)

Whatever you do - instruct your bank in writing to cancel the direct debit immediately. If it's BoI they will probably say you have to instruct the supplier but insist that Perlico are not competent to do this. 

6 months ago I cancelled a Perlico contract within the cooling off period but they still took money on direct debit for the each of the next 3 months. Several calls to the (alleged) Customer Service Department led to several agents promising me a full refund both directly into my bank account and by cheque. Still waiting. They appear to say whatever it takes to get you off of the phone. These guys depriving several villages of their idiots.

I have a cunning plan to resolve this. I will post herewithin a week to advise of the outcome.

Regards
Dicey


----------

